# SS 02.11.19 - Alwyn #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
William Alwyn (1905 - 1985)*

Symphony No. 4

1. Maestoso ma con moto
2. Molto vivace
3. Adagio e molto calmato
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's the first appearance of English composer William Alwyn with his 4th Symphony. I'm not too familiar with Alwyn although I believe I heard this one once long ago so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in.

I'll be listening to this one:




Richard Hickox/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I really enjoy Alwyn and am happy to listen to him again. This is the recording by Hickox that I have.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I heard Alwyn's Autumn Legend on the radio a few years ago which I found to be a beautiful piece. And I have a chamber music disc on Naxos. I haven't listened to any of his symphonies so I'll give the Hickox a go.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

All five Symphonies are interesting pieces. I have the composer himself doing the honours, and will listen to that:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I really enjoy Alwyn and am happy to listen to him again. This is the recording by Hickox that I have.


This is a new one on me and I shall Spotify this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one and spotify


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Alwyn is a most compelling composer. This symphony reminds me of Walton a bit. All the recordings are quite good, so anybody shouldn't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I like Alwyn's music a lot. A supremely gifted symphonic composer. I'll also be listening to the Hickox recording on Chandos. The Elizabethan Dances on this disc are charming.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm also with the Hickox. I have Alwyn's excellent accounts of 2, 3 and 5 but not 1 and 4. They are impressive and enjoyable works that I still listen to occasionally but they never for me quite make the top notch (like Vaughan Williams, some Walton and some Holst). Let's see what I make of 4 this time around.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I found two sealed copies of the Alwyn conducted symphonies on Lyrita at Discogs, so I bought them. Looking forward to listening to all five.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I was a little disappointed. Perhaps I wasn't in the mood but I don't think it as good as the 3rd and 5th.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to the Hickox performance. On the one hand…but on the other hand…

I liked the entire slow opening sequence, but my mind wandered once the music sped up. On two hearings, I still couldn’t grasp a musical narrative.

Again, the noisy scherzo-like 2nd movement was good, seeming very much of a piece. But again, the final movement did not convince or hold my attention.

The symphony is certainly accomplished and the orchestration effective. But to my ears, it’s only partially successful.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I can't share the negative opinions about this work. It's a quite accomplished symphony in the best post-Vaughan-Williams English tradition. Its ideas are rather straightforward if compared with the previous ones. I also like the way Alwyn manages the orchestra, showing his gifts as a superb orchestrator. Personally I like the 3rd Symphony the best, but this would come being my 2nd favorite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> The symphony is certainly accomplished and the orchestration effective. But to my ears, it's only partially successful.


Just an early opinion because I've only been listening for a few days, but I'd say No.4 isn't his best symphony. The single movement No.5 sounded tremendous, and nos. 1-2 also sounded good. From what I've read, Hickox conducts these works better than the composer, so I may have to listen to the Chandos CDs.


----------

